# Kind of off the wall...collectible horse pets?



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

That's an awesome idea! Would you charge anything to make one? Let me know, I would love one of my mare


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

I expect they would be free! With limited slots for requests so I don't get overwhelmed.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

let me know when you want to take your plans into action, I'll supply many pictures for you!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

That sounds so fun! There could be horses running around this forum! Ahaha lemme know when you take requests!


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

Sounds fun!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

really cool idea!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ooooh i love the idea!! i'd love one of my mare and colt whenever your ready to take your plans into action! lol


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

So I have base sketches down, now I have to "ink" the lines and make a shading template ^_^ Then we will be ready to rock and roll. I'll probably designate a separate thread for requests. Maybe to X amount every week/month?


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

I call a spot in first when you're ready!  Post the link when you make it! I would definitely limit the requests or you will get very overwhelmed ^^ Maybe like one a day? Depending on how quickly you get them done!


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

Well the nice thing about templates is all I have to do is add the colors. SO without having to do shading, I could do 2-3 a day easily.


----------



## GraciesMom (Jun 17, 2010)

I would love one as well!


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

Me tooooo


----------



## kumquat27 (Jun 3, 2009)

id like one possibly  just let me know...


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

The mare art is finished! Yay! Just a cute little example of the actual lines/shading above. Next is the gelding/stallion (well, general male gender) lines and shading!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

awesome idea =)


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Very cute! Tell me when to post pics


----------

